# [Wet Thumb Forum]-your "simple" tanks.



## JaySilverman (Jun 19, 2005)

I would love to see some simple tanks. What I mean by simple is the arrangement and the small amount of different species of plants. I my self have a simple tank. I will have a pic of it up by tomorrow. And by no means do I mean simple as in the amount of time,energy or equipment put into the tank.

From lashes to ashes, from lust to dust


----------



## JaySilverman (Jun 19, 2005)

I would love to see some simple tanks. What I mean by simple is the arrangement and the small amount of different species of plants. I my self have a simple tank. I will have a pic of it up by tomorrow. And by no means do I mean simple as in the amount of time,energy or equipment put into the tank.

From lashes to ashes, from lust to dust


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2003)

Pictures ?.

Do you mean by simple tanks ?. Tank with few plant species or low-maintenance tank.


----------



## raid (Aug 30, 2003)

i would love to see some pics of low-maintenance tanks has i just setting up for one


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Here's my simple tank. It's a 55g made with stuff that's either leftovers, been given to me, or was mooched off of sales reps (like that 80lbs of Flourite)

The purpose of this tank is to see how all those people who don't do anything to their tanks can have such nice growth and fish. I guess you can say this is one big experiment.

It's currently undergone a design change to remove the large sword in preferrence to a large Anubias barteri.

Inhabitants are 20 Silvertip tetras, 5 SAE, and a pair of German Rams with their fry.

Filtration is a Magnum 350 w/two biowheels

Lighting: 2x40w T12 shoplights

Fertilization: Pretty much nothing. It'll get an occasional dose of Excel, but that's about it.










Male Ram with eggs a week ago


----------



## Wheeler (Feb 8, 2004)

Here was one of mine:










This one was simple in every way. Enjoy...

Best wishes,
John Wheeler


----------



## 2la (Feb 3, 2003)

A couple of my smaller tanks--non-CO2 injected, little to no fertilization...









3.5L (no longer houses fish)









7G bowfront


----------



## Vicki (Jan 31, 2003)

This is my brichardi tank; nothing but lots of java fern and some C. wendtii red. No CO2; dual NO fluorescent strip. No fertilization. Try to pretend that ugly background isn't there, think black. Geez, WHY haven't I changed that yet?










http://www.wheelpost.com


----------



## Slappy (Mar 2, 2003)

Here's my 55g low-light, low-hassle tank. 80W NO fluorescent lights and no CO2. Add Flourish Excel every few days. NO3 remains in the 15-20ppm range due to the fish load. Dose ferts once/twice a week or so.









----------------------------
Fish Slapping Extraordinaire


----------



## ScottH. (May 13, 2004)

Phil how did your swords get so big? I have the same amount of light and my swords are nowhere near that. I have a 50/50 mix of gravel and profile. I dose with a fert called leaf zone. Is that any good?

My goal is a sea of green.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Convicted...they were given to me that large.









Treat your swords just like any other plant and they'll grow large for you.

Leaf Zone is good for adding Iron and Potassium, but it's hardly a complete suppliment. You really need to be adding NPK, Fe, and Traces as well. Check out the Fertilization forum for more info.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2003)

Vicki,

You mentioned no CO2 and no ferts. 

How much light do you have in this tank ?

I keep my Java Fern in 10G and half of the plant's leaves turned brown/dry. Tank gets no fertilization, no CO2 and 15W bulb.


----------



## Vicki (Jan 31, 2003)

I have a dual NO fluorescent strip over it, Jay--40 watts. It's a 20 long, so that provides ample light for the java fern. I said no fertilization--but I do frequent water changes because there are so many brichardis in this tank, so it gets a phosphate boost fromthe tap every couple of days and several traces as well with the fresh water; the brichardis provide plenty of nitrogen. The java fern really seems to thrive in the hard alkaline water.

http://www.wheelpost.com


----------



## imported_Buck (Apr 23, 2003)

My little 5 gallon Nano..... No ferts, No CO2 , 25 watt Incandescent Light and soil/sand substrate...


----------

